# catching redfish around the pass, help



## BLUEWATER BOUND (Sep 28, 2011)

Please help, going to pensacola pass to try for some redfish this week, please help with advice on what to use and where to fish in pass. thanks for any knowledge.


----------



## archcycle (Sep 1, 2009)

Live minnows or shrimp on a 12-18" 20lb fluorocarbon leader under a popper, and fish when the tide is moving. I have better luck wading around the islands on the bay side than staying in the boat since they aren't usually found very deep. Have caught them trolling stretch 25s out there but that's an exception more than anything.


----------



## Clomer (Mar 9, 2012)

This is what we used to do by land... 

Watch for an outgoing tide and then get out there before sunset. Stop and fish that bigger rock jetty with something like a Zebco 33 and catch a few pinfish before walking out towards the pass.

Then hook those pinfish through their lips with about a 1/0 circle hook. Or hook em through just the nose. Or the tail fin , that's good too. And use a J hook if you like. Doesn't really matter much - just don't belly hook them.

I also use a #20 fluorocarbon leader like archcycle, just a bit longer, about 30". But 18" would be just fine, I guarantee. Except I tie that off to a 2 or 3oz pyramid sinker. I also spool up a couple hundred (300 when I can) yards of 20ish lb braided line.

Anyway, just wind up and chunk it out towards the light house. It's pretty deep right there and the current can move so fast you may find that 2oz sinker isn't really all that heavy. Or not. And stay on the northern side of the pass - way short of where the beach starts to turn south. My sweet spot was a bit before you got to the actual pass.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Clomer said:


> This is what we used to do by land...
> 
> Watch for an outgoing tide and then get out there before sunset. Stop and fish that bigger rock jetty with something like a Zebco 33 and catch a few pinfish before walking out towards the pass.
> 
> ...


I agree with every word above. My second best day ever on redfish was at the pass using pinfish as bait, also on the northern side of the pass, and rigged as described above. (My best day ever on redfish was in Louisiana, Calcasieu pass with crab on the bottom. My third best day ever was Bell Pass, Fourchon, LA, with a mix of shrimp and small sand trout.)

Tight lines!


----------

